# Ossabaw island pig hunt



## Dennis (Jul 1, 2014)

For those who put in for a rejection point last year for Ossabaw pig hunt were putting in for the January hunt this next year. It would be cool to have several traditional hunters there. If you did not get a rejection point get one this year so you can go next time


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 1, 2014)

If you don't have a point, do you have any chance at drawing?


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 1, 2014)

Hmmm I could give myself that for a birthday present... I'll have to check, I think I applied for everything that wasn't water fowl


----------



## Dennis (Jul 1, 2014)

Not much chance at all with no points we only got 1 point and it is iffy now with only 1 but at least get one this year for another hunt next time


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 10, 2014)

Me and a guy have applied on a group application with 1 point for the 2nd hunt only. Is this a smart move? We each had a point but were able to apply them on our group but chose the February hunt to increase our odds? I'm the lead over the application so I can modify accordingly.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2014)

One day I hope to have time for this hunt..... Lol ... One day!


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 10, 2014)

I changed it we are a group application with 1 point wagered each choice #1 first hunt choice #2 second hunt. We will see if we can get drawn.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm hoping we all get to go in January


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 10, 2014)

Ive always heard it was a blast. Looking forward to see how it all unfolds. Pigs on the island seems like fun!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> Ive always heard it was a blast. Looking forward to see how it all unfolds. Pigs on the island seems like fun!



It would be more fun if they stayed on the island but at low tide they go to the marsh especially after the first day when there's a lot of shooting going on


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 10, 2014)

I looked at the quota system site and the last hunt they show is mid December? Am I missing something?


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 10, 2014)

Once you log into your account there's a whole list of hunts to choose from one being feral hog only. A January hunt and February hunt. It's kinda confusing, no matter what I apply for all hunts. The ones I don't actively do I leave my choices blank but still save my application to get points for when I get the gumption to go. I love the turkey quotas it took me 7yrs to draw the waterfowl hunt and I do state park deer hunts about every 2 or 3. Gators the wait has gone up a good bit I got drawn 2yrs back with 4pts.


----------



## Clipper (Jul 10, 2014)

My son and I went last year in Feb.  Had a blast.   Applied this year but with no rejection points our chances are slim to nothing.


----------



## ktc286 (Jul 11, 2014)

I am signed up with a group of 5 for the Feb hunt this year.  We have two rejections so we are hoping to get to go.  Always hunted Sapelo, but never been to Ossabaw.......


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jul 23, 2014)

Dennis I am in.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 24, 2014)

It's gonna be fun!!!


----------



## SOS (Aug 5, 2014)

I screwed up and was late last year so I had to put in with 0 points.  Not to jinx you guys, but maybe you all will get drawn with 2 rejects next year and I'll get drawn with one...an all will be back in synch.  Ossabaw - one of my favorite places in the world.


----------



## pine nut (Aug 6, 2014)

Steve if I get a pig or two I'll bring 'em to you fer some brats!  I have only been once but it won't be the same without you buddy!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 2, 2014)

Shannon and I wagered a priority point and did not get selected. Maybe next year. For those that did get selected I wish y'all a safe and successful hunt.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 2, 2014)

Scratch for me 1pts wagered denied a mother guy in my group put 1 up too so combined 2 pts still denied next year we will try again.

Good luck to those that got picked share the pictures and stories.


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Sep 2, 2014)

I got rejected with 2 points. Hunt must be picking up in popularity.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 2, 2014)

Not selectedD
Y'all have fun!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 2, 2014)

Well it does look like it has gotten much more popular because we did not get selected. But just think next year we will have a big crowd there.


----------



## snook24 (Sep 2, 2014)

My group got drawn for the Feb. hunt Its been about 6-7 years since I went my first time! I cant wait to go back!


----------



## Clipper (Sep 2, 2014)

I did not get selected for the January or February pig hunts but did get selected for the November PW hunt with my son.  I will also be going as an adult chaperone with one of my grandsons for the Thanksgiving Adult/child hunt.  Be sure and take a thermacell, skin-so-soft for the knats, and a citronella candle for the camp.  My son-in-law also told me about a product the locals swear by called Nonatz.  I will be trying it this year as well.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Sep 2, 2014)

2 pts and rejected so we will do it again next year.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 2, 2014)

I`ve been on the archery deer hunt 3 times. It is a very special place no doubt. I killed pigs every time.RC


----------



## trial&error (Sep 2, 2014)

I finally got lucky.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 3, 2014)

Dennis said:


> Well it does look like it has gotten much more popular because we did not get selected. But just think next year we will have a big crowd there.



Wasn't me Dennis, I've got two rejection points, for feral pig...but I did get selected on an archery deer/pig hunt.


----------

